# Orion juice guy



## Nightwalker (17/3/17)

Who is the Orion juice maker? Or his user name? I want to send him a message


----------



## Feliks Karp (17/3/17)

His name is Mike, same dude who does all-coiled-out afaik, also afaik he doesn't have a profile on here, but i could be wrong!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> His name is Mike, same dude who does all-coiled-out afaik, also afaik he doesn't have a profile on here, but i could be wrong!


Well two things. 
1. It took me a few seconds to figure out what afaik means. Hahahaha. Old school.
2. Thanks for the response

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (17/3/17)

You can send me a pm I will pass on the message as we work together thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/17)

@Michael

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (17/3/17)

Paulie said:


> You can send me a pm I will pass on the message as we work together thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Interesting mate, the Orion line and Paulie's are my absolute favourite liquids, great job and a big thumbs up to you both.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (23/3/17)

Sorry, I've been in hospital for emergency operation then back again for major blood loss and complications. Just got onto this thread again. I'm trying to remember why i wanted to send him a message but meds are knocking my memory around


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Sorry, I've been in hospital for emergency operation then back again for major blood loss and complications. Just got onto this thread again. I'm trying to remember why i wanted to send him a message but meds are knocking my memory around



Sorry to hear @Nightwalker !
Hope you get well soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

